# Day dreaming about BIG AEP bass!



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I will be spending a long weekend fishing AEP in two weeks. This will be my third trip to the ponds. I have always caught good numbers of bass, but have yet to get into a real monster (around 2LB being the biggest). What are your bait recommendations specifically for BIG AEP bass (Senkos, tubes, Jigs, Poppers, hard jerkbaits, and a BIG black jitterbug at night are already on my list)? I also plan to try and find some of the more secluded ponds. Can anyone suggest a good map of the area? An online map would be great! I remember being told that the AEP map is fairly accurate, but without contour line, it is difficult to determine if the ponds are accessible.


----------



## jim sutherland (Apr 14, 2004)

Rooster,
there is a website for bass fishing at AEP. you can reach it at,ohio power bass.com. There is a link on the website where you can print maps for the aep area as well as read some of the stories from the bass fishermen who frequent aep. Good luck!!
i hope to get back down there soon. 
YAKER


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 7, 2004)

hi rooster, Ive been fishing Ohio Power for about 26yrs now and have fished ALOT of the ponds in and around that area (even the hidden ones).With all that, I have seen the biggest at campsite "c" where i saw a LMBass (no lie) that i would guess to go 10LB +. I almost peed myself...lol. the biggest Ive caught at OP/AEP is 7LB ,23 1/2" using a 2 1/2" Rapala light blue on top and white bottom. You WILL catch just as many fish there on small stuff like that and 4" worms. Anything dark... NO BRIGHT COLORS like green or glow stuff. The water clarity is such that long casts with ultralight rigs are nessesary. I suggest using 6Lb test Triline. Ive found that using shallow crank baits (small ones. use blue/white and gold/black) not to exceed 4" long. Lastly the most important thing i can think to tell you is that you cant let the fish see you. Its kinda rough because of the 20-30' visability but work on your stealthing skills for the big bass. they didnt get big by being stupid. . good luck.


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

i dont agree with using the small baits, yeah they catch lots of fish, and with numbers comes a big one, but you need to try some of the field lakes, they arent as clear, use zoom mag worms in either black or watermelon, buzzbaits are always good, walmaert has some things that are called jeffs salty crawlin grubs, they are a really good bait, but if possible buy a pack of them, and the 1/8 or 1/4 stand up weedles heads for them, get them in pumpkin with red glitter, and dont forget your zara spooks, always a big fish bait.....people laugh at this bit find you some kelly worms too...... in my opinion dont go with less than 10#test line, but im always fishing for big fish.....


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I will probably take a light line set-up for stealth. However, I am nervous about fishing the heavy cover in these ponds with 6LB test, and will also have my normal (med-heavy) bassin gear. What are the field lakes (sorry, Im not very familiar with the area)? Thanks!


----------



## bill dowler (Apr 8, 2004)

if you go to parksite s some of them are right past it, the road goes up the hill and through the fields, there will be a gate on the road, but it will be open, right past the gate you will start seeing lakes, most of them have fish in them, but some dont...... you are able to be in there now, as long as you dont drive down or over to the lakes, just stay on the road.....


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Where abouts are all the AEP lakes located at. I've heard so much about them, but I don't have a clue as to where they can be found.


----------



## OhioPower (Apr 13, 2004)

Hey Boys,

The fishing has been good but a little slow due to the ending period of the spawn. Rooster, You got to to find the less pressured lakes. You got a good list of lurers. I fish 10 lb test and as you see from the web site we hammer nice bass. Good Luck and use my web site for your info you need.

www.ohiopowerbass.com

Tight Lines


----------



## jethro (Apr 11, 2004)

That site is really impressive. Last year I went to Ohio Power and couldnt catch a fish over a pound. I hope to get back this year with a canoe and hopefully do a little better. Any reports from AEP would be great.


----------



## mattbb (May 28, 2011)

best fishing I ever did was at the AEP strip mines.


----------

